# dwarf hairgrass and dwarf baby tears



## jblasto (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm trying to find a way to stop dwarf hairgrass from growing into my dwarf baby tears. I'm wanting to do this just in case it would take over the dwarf baby tears. If any experienced people know that it won't take it over then I'm not too concerned but I don't want to give it a few months to find out I have no more dwarf baby tears. Any ideas on how I can stop/ lessen the encroachment if it's needed? Thanks


----------

